# Revell SSP



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find a listing of kits reissued in Revell/Monograms SSP program? I've found some partial lists, but no full listing.

Thanks!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

SSP? Are you sure that's not SST?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

SSP is the Selective Subjects Program, they reissued many of their old kits starting in 1993 (or so - not sure of the date) with the original artwork. I am looking to find a listing of what was reissued as I'd like to see what ones I missed.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can think of these... I am not a huge car fan so i can't remember most of the cars... This includes both Revell and Monogram SSP issues...

Hemi Hydro drag boat
Vietnam Rag Boat
Vietnam Rescue Huey
Willey Ley Space Taxi
Willey Ley Passenger Rocket
Neil Armstrong
Gemini Astraonaut
B-25 (box scale)
Skyrocket (box scale)
Stiletto (box scale)
Seamaster (box scale)
Martin Mariner (box scale)
B66 (box scale)
Skywarrior (Box scale)
Gemini Capsule
Mercury and Gemini Capsules
Everything is Go! Mercury Atlas
Redstone ICBM
Ford GT 40 (ex Aurora)
Astin Martin (ex Aurora)
Cessna 150
PT Boat
USS Helena
USS Roosevelt
German U Boat (ex Aurora)
Flying Sub (ex Aurora)
Invaders UFO (ex Aurora)
Studabaker Funny Car
Lil Coffin (was it SSP or just reissued?)
V-2 Missile
Nike Hercules
HAWK missile battery


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No prob. I am sure there were more... those are just the ones I could think of off the top of my head. I bought most of the ships, planes, military stuff... If I can think of any more I will add them to the listing.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

I actually still have a few lists from 94-96 way too many kits to list here are a few not listed above:

rev. kenworth/honest john missile
rev. cris craft fishing boat
rev. uss randall transport
rev. icebreaker eastwind
mon. t28-d trojan bomber
rev. convair tradewind
rev mobilgas truck
rev. pontiac club de mer
rev. lincoln futura
rev. uss haven hospital ship
mon. patton tank
mon.army weasel
mon. puff the magic dragon
many more

BRIAN


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Jackpot! I found a link to a forum posting that lists many of these, along with the History Makers and Monogram Heritage issues:

http://airfixcollecting.forumup.be/about1547-airfixcollecting.html

Two pages of good info :thumbsup:

Thanks again guys for the help


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Brian. I remember those kits now... Man, its hard on the spot to think of all of them! Revell had a Cadillac Broughm and a couple of their 1/32 cars and the old 1/24 Porsche racer too.


----------

